# Ищу ноты Latcho Drom – La Verdine и Джанго Рейнхардта "Минорный



## o0oAHTo0o (28 Дек 2012)

Джанго Рейнхардт "Минорный свинг"





Latcho Drom – La Verdine





Пришлите пожалуйста ноты сюда: [email protected] Заранее спасибо))


----------



## eXi (5 Янв 2013)

В полне реально что нот импровизации нет. Оригинал Рейнхарда найти то просто. Хотя все произведения сыграные Ахановым, смотрю что записаные, то может и ктото поделится со временем.


----------



## 10800 (7 Янв 2013)

Спрашивал у Эдуарда - не ответил?!


----------



## lelikbolik (29 Апр 2013)

Оригинала сыгранного Ахановым всё таки нет! :scratch_:


----------



## vadic (7 Ноя 2013)

Я могу снять эти ноты, только если вы одобряете!


----------



## sk8xnick (26 Апр 2015)

Сыграно с ошибками, как только выучил))
А сами ноты прикреплены к посту. Не добавлены триоли и мелкие нюансы.

А вам буду очень благодарен если вышлите ноты La Verdine.. уже какой год 
не мог найти, а на слух такое не подобрать.


----------



## sergius-sergius (28 Апр 2015)

Партию гитары писал, чтоб гармония была, про удобство не скажу - не гитарист.


----------



## sk8xnick (23 Май 2019)

sergius-sergius написал(а):


> Партию гитары писал, чтоб гармония была, про удобство не скажу - не гитарист.


Спасибо! Уже что-то. Еще нашел вот тут - полная партитура. Можно миди скачать и онлайн смотреть.








Reinhardt Django Latcho drom MIDI GM SMF 1


Download and print in PDF or MIDI free sheet music for Latcho Drom by Django Reinhardt arranged by michal.busta for Accordion, Contrabass, Violin, Viola, Guitar, Hi-hat (Mixed Ensemble)




musescore.com


----------

